# Kindleboards members please help me with my project!



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a research project for my psychology class. Just answer this short survey: FINISHED!

I need as many participants as possible. Thank you. 

Edit: Here's a link to make it easier and anonymous.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I took it for you. Good luck with your project. 

EllenR


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks EllenR, I really appreciate it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I completed it, too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck!  I did it too.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Harvey and Anju!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I took it, too


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> I took it, too


thanks


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

One more.

(Let me guess, the course is "Statistics for the Behavioral Sciences"?   )


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> One more.
> 
> (Let me guess, the course is "Statistics for the Behavioral Sciences"?  )


Thanks, Susan. Close, it's for my Research and Data Analysis in Psychology class.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I participated also, interesting questions to ponder.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just took it. Glad to help, especially since the members here were so gracious when I wrote an entire paper about this virtual community.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Count me in as well.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

done.

I should give some of those questions a little deeper analysis some day.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

kim said:


> done.
> 
> I should give some of those questions a little deeper analysis some day.


Thanks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Another one.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I took it, but I feel the need to point out there's no honest option for those who aren't single and cannot legally get married.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for taking it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Done. Hope this helps you.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Done. Hope this helps you.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

libros_lego said:


> Thanks, Susan. Close, it's for my Research and Data Analysis in Psychology class.


  Research Methodology in Psychology would have been my second choice... had to take the two back-to-back, and there's a lot of overlapping material. We did the same survey, just with a few more questions so there were more data points. Fun....


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

What I want to know are the "normal" group in your little experiment  If so you might be in trouble.... LOL

I just finished your quiz....


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Count me in too.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I took the survey. Good Luck


Cindy


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

All done.  Made me feel pretty good!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Count me in *


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

done


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I completed your survey.  Have never done one of these before.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Any more willing males


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

took it


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

finished! glad to have helped.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your time!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I need more males please.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just want to thank those who helped me with my research project. I knew I could count on you guys!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just took your survey and since I am 3 weeks into recovering from a near fatal auto accident, I suspect my answers are different than they would have been prior to. Interesting points tp ponder. What would I change if I had it all to do again?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for taking it! Now, only need 5 more single males.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I was going to do it, saw you needed males.  I had my hubby take it.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was going to do it, saw you needed males. I had my hubby take it.


Thanks a lot Never


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> Thanks a lot Never


You're welcome.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all again!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

libros_lego said:


> Now, only need 5 more single males.


You know, there were times in my youth <ahem... long, long ago> when I felt like that....


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You know, there were times in my youth <ahem... long, long ago> when I felt like that....


Haha, I just KNEW someone was going to say something...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

libros_lego said:


> Haha, I just KNEW someone was going to say something...


Heck, I held back for HOURS waiting for someone else to say it....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Heck, I held back for HOURS waiting for someone else to say it....


I didn't think of it  Okay, maybe I did.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I didn't think of it  Okay, maybe I did.


Of course you did. You just chose to exercise ladylike restraint. I still have trouble with that sometimes.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Of course you did. You just chose to exercise ladylike restraint. I still have trouble with that sometimes.


That is a restraint I hardly use.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> Thanks for taking it! Now, only need 5 more single males.


*LOL, do you still need males or do they have to be single? I can have DH take it... *


----------

